# Message to Misfit



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick

Click the link for your message


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that fish's girth is bigger than my waist..   
nice catch..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That was a classic  Robby you deserve a gold star for that one Buddy.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey sis...........................................   

nice fishand thanks for rubbing it in  
now that you've taken care of that one,i'll be coming for leftovers in a couple weeks.just don't run them all off before i get there 


> Robby you deserve a gold star for that one Buddy.


 maybe a black eye instead,LOL.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

What an awesome way to rub it in!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well Robby it looks like it was ladies night out! And if Rick were with either one of us he would have hooked up too.  
Poor old guy just sitting at home with nothing to do and you keep stealing his fish. 


Nice fish Sis, looks like it was worth the wakeup call!

See ya soon
Rob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Poor old guy just sitting at home with nothing to do and you keep stealing his fish.


   
rob,actually i have been doing a little fishing,but not as much as i'd like.and it seems like every time i try to plan a cat trip,something gets in the way 
hopefully i'll get in a few trips after the major spawning.
we still need to try hoover.so far the water level is holding and the spots might not be dry like last year.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

misfit said:


> maybe a black eye instead,LOL.


Now that is a Classic.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Robby youre not right. 

Hows things going for you and the crew?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> thanks for rubbing it in


Sorry about her rubbing it in Rick  










 










 :B


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Robby youre not right.















> Poor old guy just sitting at home with nothing to do and you keep stealing his fish.












Rob

Mike and I plan on catching *YOUR* fish this weekend


----------

